# Porsche 997 C4S: Gleammachine-Car Detailing Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of write-up's of late, a very busy start to 2016 and no rest bite.
Please find below a recent Porsche 997 belonging to one of my long standing clients. Booked in for a true Paintwork Enhancement detail over the course of 4 days. #experiencetrueenhancement

Washed, de-contaminated etc.. various items of trim removed for that deep cleanse experience.









Swirls and defects removed to approx 90%+ via a 2 stage machine polish, stage 1 via the Rupes Duetto.





Stage 2 refined via the rotary.





Rear lights corrected.





Plastics revitalised with a semi permanent coating.









***Paintwork & alloys protected with 2 coats of Fk1000 Hi Temp sealant.
***Glass treated with Gtechniq G1
***Rubbers nourished using Gyeon Tire.
***Tyres dressed with Zaino Z?
***Final wipedown using Siramik SC Mist.

*Finished results.*













Thanks for looking, comments welcomed & appreciated.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Finish looks good, Rob. Nice work.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work, that FK1000 is an amazing product


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't you get bored of those 911s, Rob.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks beautiful. Love the gloss.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Setting the standard as always Rob :thumb:

Looks stunning


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Stunning work, I do love that colour


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great to see a pro using those products. lovely job, she looks a treat. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

alfajim said:


> great to see a pro using those products. lovely job, she looks a treat. :thumb:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work as always .





Black Shadow said:


> Finish looks good, Rob. Nice work.





Kirkyworld said:


> Stunning work, that FK1000 is an amazing product





tonyy said:


> Very nice :thumb:





magic919 said:


> Don't you get bored of those 911s, Rob.





Priyaka said:


> Looks beautiful. Love the gloss.





Deep-Shine said:


> Setting the standard as always Rob :thumb:
> 
> Looks stunning





Zetec-al said:


> Great work





SystemClenz said:


> Stunning work, I do love that colour


Thanks guys for taking the time to comment.:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job mate, what a difference on the whole car but I especially like the plastics, they have came up great.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely work rob, it's sometimes hard to get a colour like that to have so much gloss. Top.
Rob what compound+polish did you use mate.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Superb work, really impressive results.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chongo said:


> Lovely work rob, it's sometimes hard to get a colour like that to have so much gloss. Top.
> Rob what compound+polish did you use mate.


Thanks mate.

1st stage of cutting was with the Rupes Duetto, MF cutting pads and M101 (Meguiars).
2nd stage refining was with the Rotary, finishing pad and Carpro Essence.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Always love it when the lights get taken out and cleaned behind, very nice.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

must pop over for a coffee soon!! fantastic work as per usual!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.



Stu Mac said:


> Stunning job mate, what a difference on the whole car but I especially like the plastics, they have came up great.





6stw said:


> Superb work, really impressive results.





Reanimation said:


> Always love it when the lights get taken out and cleaned behind, very nice.





mattthomas said:


> must pop over for a coffee soon!! fantastic work as per usual!


Thanks Matt, welcome anytime mate.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great and honest write up Rob. 

4 days for enhancement while the majority claims paint correction in 1 day.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Kotsos said:


> Great and honest write up Rob.
> 
> 4 days for enhancement while the majority claims paint correction in 1 day.


Thanks buddy, just doing the job correctly to fair.


----------



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

Really nice correction/protection.. 
Thing is everytime I see a detail like this I kind of expect a high end/expensive wax to finish it off but nice to FK1000P being used by a pro :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

murkeywaters said:


> Really nice correction/protection..
> Thing is everytime I see a detail like this I kind of expect a high end/expensive wax to finish it off but nice to FK1000P being used by a pro :thumb:


Thank you, tried and tested products that work. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Another amazing result


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely, best wheels too on the Carrera's


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

fozzy said:


> Another amazing result





cosmicremedy said:


> Lovely, best wheels too on the Carrera's


Thanks guys.

Wasn't sure on the wheels at first, but grew on me by the end of the detail.


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Wasn't sure on the wheels at first, but grew on me by the end of the detail.


Just seen this Rob,

@gleammachine
I wasn't too sure on the wheels myself but look great when all clean!!
She still beads up nicely although she's only done 4k in a year and is garaged.

Perfect work as always Rob! next up the Macan GTS!:buffer:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

d8ean said:


> Just seen this Rob,
> 
> @gleammachine
> I wasn't too sure on the wheels myself but look great when all clean!!
> ...


Glad you still have the 997 mate, the pictures came up in my memories on FB, did look very well.
Look forward to the Macan.👍


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

looks great


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

That looks stunning, cracking job!


----------

